# Willard 1 May



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Decided Friday again we're going to hit Willard in search of them Walleye. Got up Saturday checked the lakeview camera and The Weather Channel and looked like we could get a few hours in before Mother Natures next round.

On Willard by 0830 water temp was 50.9 and never went any higher.

Anyhoo fish'n I'm think'n would've been good as we had this kitty visit with'n 20 minutes of lines out. Snapped the pic and put the fish back into Willard.

[attachment=1:3om0ytco]willard 1 may 006-1.jpg[/attachment:3om0ytco]

Using the planer board setup again whamo with'n 40 minutes had this nice Wiper...largest one thus far for us. This one measured out at a titch over 21". Snapped the pic and put this one also back into Willard.

[attachment=0:3om0ytco]willard 1 may 004-1.jpg[/attachment:3om0ytco]

Again here we are fish'n for Walleye using techniques to catch them and we catch everything but a Walleye. Told fish'n partner we need to fish strictly for Wiper then we probably catch Walleye.

We were able to fish for only a few hours. Then we noted the sky didn't look good at all. Mother Nature struck with winds from hell and accompanying huge waves :shock: . Just glad we we're relatively close to the North Marina as them waves were pushing 3-4' with some I swear over 4' -)O(- .

PFDs went on on and we got off the water and called it a little after 12. We're not giving up and will get some Walleye I have no doubt...just wish this weather would settle down and I'm think'n it's going to start doing that very thing this week. :wink: :wink:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice wiper! It's good that you got out, if only for a little while.

I stayed home and made a snowman. :|


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Good report! I'm a chicken when it comes to any weather at all around Willard Bay. I've been on it with 3 ft. waves, it ain't no fun! Our new member KennyC needs to read your report.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Atleast no skunk. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I am glad you got a few before the storm came in thanks for the great pictures and report.


----------



## onehun (Sep 23, 2009)

That lake can get rough godd fish though... Nice catch


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice job on the Wiper K2, those cats have been non-existent for us this year. We were on the water early sat as well, stayed out till around 3 pm. Yes the water was rough but we had a good time and were also out of the north marina. We fished the Island, humps, freeway bay and the northeast side. We picked up one Wiper (put back), lost one at the boat and had a eye come unbuttoned. Hopefully the weather will get better and the bubble and jig for Wiper will take-off. GL


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Dang skeet I believe it was you folks who launched just as we arrived and we're get'n the boat ready for launch (put'n up the inclement cover). We were the ones who started out in the North Bay and trolled out a ways from you I believe. We were in the Lund and I'm sure it was you folks we saw. I even commented to fish'n partner I wondered if that was you guys. We were going to venture to another part of Willard but that's when the winds/waves hit and we just called it. Glad you got some fish to visit sorry about the Eye that came unbuttoned. Like I stated I'm sure the fish'n would've been better if that dang wind hadn't have come along when it did.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

That was us, gluttin for punishment. Still had alot of fun, waves tried to spill over the side a couple times but only manged to get my father wet. Next time out try running north and south about half way out from where you were on the North end, look for the under water ledge and gravel piles. Walleye will wander on the mud flats but stack up in the structured areas. Just a tip.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Does anyone know how the fishing is from the bank and if it is good from where abouts? I am planning on heading out that way in the morning.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

KennyC,
The shore fishing can be great, when the fish are active.
Weather, wind and water temps all come into play this time of year.
Try fishing with a small chartreuse maribou jig under a weighted bobber. White is a good second choice.
Cast and then let it set for a while.
Keep the line tight and slowly work the jig back to you.
Try fishing at different depthe. 3' to 6' is normal.
If you have a 2 pole permit, fish with one deeper than the other.
If you want to pay to park, try inside the North Marina.
You may catch Crappie and Wiper there.
Otherwise, just go out to the South side and try anywhere along the dike.

If you want to try for catfish, use regular catfish baits, like worms or shrimp and fish on the bottom.
Good luck,
Grandpa D.


----------

